# mid mount grader blade



## bonkers902 (Oct 27, 2010)

i have a toro 312-8 that i want to put a grader blade on it and i want to make one myself i have the ideas and diagram for a different tractor but not for the toro as i only can see 2 available mounting locations any help or pics of yours would be exceptional


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I built this one for my JD 74-112, made from a newer JD front blade (cut down). ~~ grnspot


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've always wanted to build one for my 990, because the rear blades are pretty much useless. Grnspot, that's a nice fab job right there!


----------



## bonkers902 (Oct 27, 2010)

thank you for the pics i am starting mine shortly i just need to find another pivot blade i just finished a mount


----------

